# IP Adresse gehört zu welchem Land



## domione (4. April 2004)

Ich habe jetzt schon einige Seiten im Forum dazu gesucht usw. aber leider nichts gefunden was mir hilft.
Man kann ja anhand einer IP das Land herausfinden zu dem sie gehört und somit manche bereiche (Länder) bei einer Internetseite aussperren.
Leider suche ich vergebens nach einer Liste welche Ip Anfänge zu welchem Land gehört. Hat jemand da irgendwelche Informationen dazu? Somit könnte man ja auch Länderbezogene Service anbieten. Die Seite würde sich dann automatisch auf Besucher von Amerika usw. anpassen. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich.

Mfg
Dom


----------



## stopfi (4. April 2004)

Schau mal auf Visual Route  da kannst Du IPs tracen.  Oder besuche mal ipindex 

Besser für die Lösung Deines Problems ist vielleicht, wenn Du die Spracheinstellungen des Browsers mit Javascript ausließt und dann eben die Seite entsprechend anzeigen lässt.


----------

